# Trifexis - have you used it? If so, what's your opinion of it?



## no.guru (Apr 9, 2010)

It's time to buy meds for my girl and I'm considering my options.

Currently, I'm using K9 Advantix and Heartguard with good results. Haven't seen a flea in 2 years, and only 1 or 2 ticks - and I've taken her hiking often.

Trifexis would replace both Advantix and Heartguard, but doesn't protect against ticks. Opinions and experiences welcome.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I have never even heard of Trifexis, who makes it?


----------



## no.guru (Apr 9, 2010)

It's Elanco/Eli Lilly. I received an offer for it from my vet's office, and I had also heard about it from a relative.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

While I have never used nor heard of Trifexis, I have used some of their other products, Comfortis and Tylan with great success.


----------



## no.guru (Apr 9, 2010)

OK, I see, they make Comfortis. Thanks.

I'm going to price Trifexis at the vet's. The best price I've found online is $160 for 12 months (40-60 lbs).

It's a monthly tablet, and it: "kills fleas and protects against infestations; prevents heartworm disease; treats and controls hookworm, roundworm, and whipworm." At $160 it would be a savings compared to Advantix + Heartguard. I just need to decide if it's worth it to have to routinely check for ticks by hand.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

no.guru said:


> OK, I see, they make Comfortis. Thanks.
> 
> I'm going to price Trifexis at the vet's. The best price I've found online is $160 for 12 months (40-60 lbs).
> 
> It's a monthly tablet, and it: "kills fleas and protects against infestations; prevents heartworm disease; treats and controls hookworm, roundworm, and whipworm." At $160 it would be a savings compared to Advantix + Heartguard. I just need to decide if it's worth it to have to routinely check for ticks by hand.


not for ticks?


----------



## no.guru (Apr 9, 2010)

InkedMarie said:


> not for ticks?


Unfortunately, no. Where we are, that's a necessity.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

no.guru said:


> Unfortunately, no. Where we are, that's a necessity.


That seems like alot of money for something for heartworm and fleas but then you need something else for ticks


----------



## no.guru (Apr 9, 2010)

InkedMarie said:


> That seems like alot of money for something for heartworm and fleas but then you need something else for ticks


You're right. What I'm using now runs about $180 annually, and that includes tick control. Trifexis would be slightly more expensive for less utility.

Thank you, Marie. I'm contacting you next time I'm thinking of buying something!


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

Trifexis is a brand new product. I think it came out in March? Anyway, it's a combination of Comfortis and Interceptor. 
I started my Aussie on it two months ago. I've had no issues with it. The only issue I've had clients complain about is that a lot of dogs just won't eat it. 
Comfortis/Trifexis is the leading seller of flea preventions here in Florida and I've never heard anyone complain about them not working for fleas. It's too bad it doesn't work for ticks too.


----------



## mrizzari (Aug 30, 2011)

I have been giving my 12-year old beagle mix Trifexis for 5 months. At first it worked great, but now he has fleas like crazy, even within the first few days of administering the pill. Not sure what the deal is, but my (old) vet was dumbfounded that Elvis still has these nasty parasites. Elvis became immune to both Advantage and Frontline after about a year of use on each, and I was really hoping that this pill would be the answer. Has anyone else experienced a similar issue? I know that I should also be treating my house (which I don't), but the pill should technically kill adult fleas at first bite so that they cannot lay eggs. I'm at my wits end here and I feel so bad for my pooch!


----------



## HerdersForMe (Jul 26, 2011)

No protection from ticks? No thanks. The main reason we use Advantix II is to repel ticks.


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

mrizzari said:


> I have been giving my 12-year old beagle mix Trifexis for 5 months. At first it worked great, but now he has fleas like crazy, even within the first few days of administering the pill. Not sure what the deal is, but my (old) vet was dumbfounded that Elvis still has these nasty parasites. Elvis became immune to both Advantage and Frontline after about a year of use on each, and I was really hoping that this pill would be the answer. Has anyone else experienced a similar issue? I know that I should also be treating my house (which I don't), but the pill should technically kill adult fleas at first bite so that they cannot lay eggs. I'm at my wits end here and I feel so bad for my pooch!


1. Are you giving the pill on a full stomach? This is absolutely essential so that it is absorbed properly.

2. Are you 100% sure he is actually eating the pill?

3. Treat your house. It sounds like you have a flea infestation. Yes the pill will kill any adult flea that bites him, however don't forget that each adult flea can lay hundreds of eggs a day, so each day the cycle starts over again. Again, yes it will kill adult fleas once they bite him, but there's no way to control how many eggs the flea lays before it actually bites the dog.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

I.LOVE.IT. It works great for me but *I don't have to worry about ticks* either. It comes out to be about the same amount as it was for the 2 others. I don't know if I will use it in the "winter" months; will worry about that when the time comes. 

The fleas were so bad here and I had an infestation. I got rid of them in the yard & house, but still couldn't get rid of them on the dogs. I actually say them dead on Butch's pillow! It was a wonderful sight to see.


----------



## SouthernBelle (Jun 18, 2013)

mrizzari said:


> I have been giving my 12-year old beagle mix Trifexis for 5 months. At first it worked great, but now he has fleas like crazy, even within the first few days of administering the pill. Not sure what the deal is, but my (old) vet was dumbfounded that Elvis still has these nasty parasites. Elvis became immune to both Advantage and Frontline after about a year of use on each, and I was really hoping that this pill would be the answer. Has anyone else experienced a similar issue? I know that I should also be treating my house (which I don't), but the pill should technically kill adult fleas at first bite so that they cannot lay eggs. I'm at my wits end here and I feel so bad for my pooch!



I've actually had this problem as well! the Trifexis worked GREAT at first. It was obvious the fleas were dying. Now, on the other hand, his fleas are worse then before.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Honestly, in my experience no flea and tick med completely, 100% eradicates ticks no matter what. I took my dogs to the lake yesterday and Roxie had three or four when we got home and Faxon had one. I believe that it kills them or weakens them and I believe that it reduces the number of ticks, but I don't believe it means you never have to look for ticks on your dogs.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Its a good product that I have heard great things about from out clients. I however would never use it because we have huge tick problems around here.


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 23, 2013)

You could use Trifexis with the Preventic collar. 
I use Advantix II and Heartgard Plus. Thinking of switching to Iverhart Max for its control of tapeworms. 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## voodookitten (Nov 25, 2012)

It is known as Panoramis here. Awesome stuff. All 3 of my dogs are on it and haven't seen a flea in months. One tablet and that's it. Love it. 

We are in a tick area but there are no ticks nearby as we personally dont have a problem whereas the neighbours do certain times of the year. We check regularly just in case. I haven't heard of any treatment here which really treats ticks 100% - checking regularly seems to be the best option for us.


----------



## SamC130 (Mar 20, 2013)

I talked to my vet today about Trifexis. We've been giving it to our dogs for several months because Sentinel was taken off of the market. We were planning to go back to Sentinel because the pooches had been a little lethargic after their dose but after talking to the vet, I'm thinking about continuing with it. Trifexis and Sentinel are basically the same, but while Trifexis actually kills fleas, Sentinel merely kills the eggs. As far as ticks go, I've not seen a tick on any of our three dogs in the more than eleven years we've had them here in the Texas Gulf Coast region. Trifexis has to be given on a full stomach or it will cause vomiting. It does seem to make them sleepy, but then again they sleep a lot anyway. One of our dogs is being treated for AIHA and he seemed to be affected a month ago for a couple of days after he got his dose, but he was on a lot of medications at the time. He's now down to 20 MG of prednisone and dumarin for his liver so I'm hoping it won't affect him this time. When we first started using it, we had problems with the dog vomiting but that was probably because we gave it to them just before they ate instead of after.


----------



## Gogoclips (Apr 27, 2013)

It's worked great for us so far, but we've only been on it 3 months. The first dose, we forgot to give with food, but it still worked. 20 mins later dead fleas made their way up to the surface of his fur, making it easy to pick off. There were 5 or 6 in total. Since then, we haven't seen fleas on him.


----------



## CC1 (Sep 1, 2013)

re Trifexis:Opinion
I used this medication for about a year on both my hound/lab rescue dogs. Larry, had no trouble with it. Brody, the larger dog all of a sudden started having grand mal seizures. This is the only thing that we can attribute it to. We at first thought he had eaten a toad that we have here in Hawaii which cause this but the second time-we started to suspect the medication. I changed to heartgard this month and will keep you informed. It has been really frightening. Use caution with this medication.


----------



## quatro (Aug 14, 2013)

I use it for both my dogs, no issues. Biggest advantage I see is that it treats intestinal parasites and worms as well.


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

We have been using it with our dogs and it works great. No fleas at all this summer, and last summer (before we started using Trifexis) we had problems with fleas (had to give them multiple flea baths to get rid of them).


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

I switched to Trifexis last October and have loved it. No fleas whatsoever, and I don't dose religiously (heartworm really isn't a problem in the PNW, so as long as I don't travel, it's fine). Ticks aren't a big deal here either, so I don't bother treating for them. 

I got a GREAT deal from my vet on Trifexis and won't need to order it for a long time to come. I've seen no reaction to the meds at all.


----------

